# HM's Rise of the Runelords - OOC



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I just got my huge copy of RotRL and downloaded both the new Player's Guide and the pdf of the first module (oddly it is written for 3.5 rules) so I am ready to talk group composition/character gene.

First I only have two spots because two have been already filled.
  @Mowgli   @Disposable Hero 

Are our first two players and I had hoped for a few others too but no responses. But I'm sure there are two others out there willing to play.

I just hope everyone is willing to put up with my odd ball character gene rules. (see below)

Ok please read the character gene and other oddities and get back with your concepts.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Character gene


First (and much to Mowgli's happiness) we will be using the Gestalt Rules for this.I wish to use them as is and that means most notably the only one spell casting class allowed.

Second (much to everyone's chagrin) I have the four characters pick out, just not stated out. Please see the party below. It will be up to all of you to make them into a group that can take on goblins, undead, and giants. This will not be first come first to get the character they want. I hope you all can build this up as a group.

Here are the guidelines for developing the pics below:

*Character Gene:*
*Sources: *CORE, APG, Ultimate Magic, and Ultimate Combat
*Ability Scores:* 20 pt buy 
*Race:* Human. (sorry) Please pick their homeland and a free +2/+2 feat to ease the pain.
*Class:* Any, but summoner, ninja, samurai, and gunslinger.
*Skills and Feats:* Normal rules plus the free feat listed above.
*HP:* Max from one class and half HP from the second (example fighter/wizard = 13 HP + con, feats, etc). Max per level from lowest HD class after that.
*Traits:* Pick* three *traits - one of which must be a campaign trait from the Player's Guide
*Buy Equipment: *Max starting gold for both classes. Again to ease some pain.
*Details: *Normal

Happy party building.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

The party....


















HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested, but which of the 4 are still available?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm all about the ranger sir...which you already knew. What class to combine it with...rogue or fighter maybe...maybe barbarian.

*EDIT: After some thought I'm thinking of ranger (skirmisher)/inquisitor of Adabar with the Leadership subdomain. The backstory is he travels around city clearing out the monsters and such in the area.

Its not expected to create a character based off the picture right? Stupid question I know. I was thinking of making a switch hitter ranger (skirmisher)/inquisitor using a greatsword or falchion.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2012)

Mowgli had asked me in a PM if I would be interested in asking you if I could get in on this. The answer was yes, but I forgot to mention it. If you would prefer to have someone else, giving my reasoning in agitating for Kingmaker, that would be entirely justified. But I would be happy to play in the updated original Adventure Path otherwise.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

So which one is the ranger?






 ranger(urban)/rogue(charlatan)






 ranger(infiltrator/skirmisher)/cleric of Gorum






 ranger/fighter(two weapon master)






 ranger(shapeshifter/skirmisher)/witch


Lots of potential to go crazy and get your brain rolling.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

My favorite combos...






 rogue/inquisitor of Cayden Cailean(charm)






 barbarian(invulnerable rager)/bard(arcane duelist)






 ranger(guide/skirmisher)/cleric of Erastil






 sorcerer(arcane)/monk(weapon adept-temple sword)

There are other combos but these I like the most.

HM


Lots of potential to go crazy and get your brain rolling.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I'm interested, but which of the 4 are still available?




So far they all are. I guess maybe I can have everyone pic there two favorite concepts/picture.



Kaodi said:


> Mowgli had asked me in a PM if I would be interested in asking you if I could get in on this. The answer was yes, but I forgot to mention it. If you would prefer to have someone else, giving my reasoning in agitating for Kingmaker, that would be entirely justified. But I would be happy to play in the updated original Adventure Path otherwise.




NP so far we will see who takes enough of an interest to post a few concepts and work with the other players to help form a group.

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2012)

My instincts for what classes those characters would be in a party is: rogue with two-weapon fighting, cleric of Gorum with shock greatsword, ranger with two-weapon fighting and a wizard with a cat familiar and martial weapon proficiency (longsword). Alternatively, the first character could be a fighter/duelist with two-weapon fighting, and the last character could be a magus with familiar and wand wielder arcana. Edit: Second one could be a battle or metal oracle with skill at arms.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2012)

Were I in this game, I would be looking at the wizard (as I dropped the one game where I played a wizard), or the rogue (despite playing a ninja in one of your other games). The cleric is out, as I already have an oracle and a cleric in Dr. Simon's games, and as you know, I am just about to get started with a dual axe wielding ranger  .


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay, I'm most interested in the shocky sword girl, and the magely mage.

Here are some thoughts:

Mage:
1) Empyreal Sorceror/Monk. The cat familiar could come from having Eldritch Heritage: Arcane. The sword could be from a number of sources, feat or trait.

2) A Lore Warden or Tactician Fighter / Wizard or Witch.

Crazy Sword Girl:
1) Barbarian (perhaps Elemental Kin)/Oracle ...probably Battle, or possibly Nature.

2) This one's weird, but I'm kind of feeling it. Magus/Barbarian...Invulnerable Rager maybe.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, hahaha... I see what that crazy two-class stuff was about. I did not see the stuff on gestalt rules. And here I was thinking " Who the heck would multiclass like that? " 

In that case, I think the first is obviously a rogue/mobile fighter. The second would be a stormborn sorcerer/elemental kin barbarian. The third is a skirmisher ranger/druid. And the fourth is a banishment abjurer/warrior of the holy light paladin.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

Hrmm,
I see the the first character as a fighter/rogue, or oh a rogue/cleric of Cayden Cailean. That last one would be fun combo. And that is my bid for the rapier (favored weapon of Cayden) /dagger dual wielding character.

Edit: HM as a reminder, I have started a Runelords game, and can discuss what I know, and these days I do forget things


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh well, guess I missed this one.  Although, I did say I was interested in the original thread.  Keep me in mind for Jade Princess.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm drawn to the dual axe wielding guy since I've been thinking of making a dual wielder and this is the perfect chance. The combos I see for him is the ranger (skirmisher)/Inquisitor of Abadar over anything with Erastil. The two weapon warrior fighter was something that kept coming back to me when I looked at him and was thinking of combos as well. Now that I'm thinking of it so did cleric of Abadar because he hunts down creatures to protect the surrounding citites and other places where people gather.

So I think it goes without saying that the dual axe wielding character would be the on I'm interested and would like to play if no objections.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2012)

Keep me in mind as an alternate or replacement if needed in the future.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2012)

I've done some conceptualizing, and I'm really, really liking the Empyreal Sorceror/Monk idea for the wand lady.

Really a lot. I realize it's still pretty early and no one's calling dibs on anything yet, but...

Dibs.

(^_^)


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 12, 2012)

I am going to suggest a slight revision on the first character as my bid. 

Male Human Knife Master 1/Mobile Fighter 1, Chaotic Good
Str 13 Dex 18 Con 12 Int 13 Wis 10 Cha 12
Traits Fencer, <Campaign Trait>
Feats Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Dagger), Alertness
Skills Acrobatics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Knowledge (Local), Perception, Perform (Dance), Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Stealth, Use Magic Device

The campaign trait would be decided on after we had figured out our backgrounds and how they might fit together.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Well going to try and whittle this down as it seems the only way to get character building going.

- Fenris since your in a game I'll put you on the alt list with Rhun if that's ok. May need an alt before I even start (where is  @Mowgli )

- rangerjohn you get first slot in the Jade Regent AP. Sorry but that might not be for a couple months though.

____________________________________________

*Players:*

Shayuri
Disposable Hero
Kaodi
Mowgli
*
Characters:*

Shayuri - Character #4  Empyreal Sorceror/Monk
Kaodi - Character #1   Knife Master/Mobile Fighter

Leaving Disposable Hero and Mowgli the last two (dual axes & greatsword girl);

DH says he likes the dual wielder but Mowgli pm'ed me a while back about a 

<quote> Finesse Two-Weapon Barbarian, but that's a VERY feat intensive build, I've got in mind a Strix Barbarian/Mobile Fighter, adding the Superstitious and Urban Barbarian Archetypes to the Barbarian</quote>

Not sure if he had axes in mind. But dwarven waraxes would do some dmg. 

What about you DH tif you wanted a switch hitter ranger the greatsword girl looks the part (and the group could use some range warriors - ranger(switch hitter)/inquisitor of Gorum?)

No cleric taken yet should I add a fifth charater to get the range and hope some makes him a cleric of Erastil as well?







That could be Rhun's character if he wants to play.

HM​


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2012)

I could do a cleric of Erastil if nobody else wants to step up.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Well going to try and whittle this down as it seems the only way to get character building going.
> 
> - Fenris since your in a game I'll put you on the alt list with Rhun if that's ok. May need an alt before I even start (where is  @Mowgli )





No sweat HM, it has been a while since that game stopped. Alt it is, and if you do need a fifth, the ranged bow user looks fun and I would definitely have fun playing a concept there as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok then.Thanks to the both of you.

Rhun take the above pic to build your character concept. And we'll get some much needed channeling in this adventure.

And Fenris thanks for letting someone else get a shot at trying the AP.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2012)

If the game lasts until 9th level, I can be a backup channeler.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn! I was actually thinking Monk/Sorcerer (OK, I was thinking Aasimar, but human would have worked)! That one had actually edged out my F/B idea. I HATE it when a thread starts and I miss the first 50 posts 'cause I didn't get the mention!

(Not sure why I didn't get the mention - I've been on two or three times today and just now is the first time I've gotten a notification).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

Just read my last post and realized it sounds *WAY* more gripey on "paper" than I had it in my head. Shayuri, you got dibs fair & square and are welcome to it, of course!

At this point I haven't read the whole thread thoroughly - am I the last to pick?

I'll just go find out what choices I'm left with.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

The "fight" (not the right word) is between you and DH and the dual axe wielder and the greatsword girl.

When did you want to play a monk/sorcerer???  But then again what combo don't you want to try. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

[MENTION=6693285]Disposable Hero[/MENTION], the dual axe wielder _would_ be my second choice, but if you've got your heart set on him I'm happy to see what I can do with the crazy sword girl . Just let me know.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> The "fight" (not the right word) is between you and DH and the dual axe wielder and the greatsword girl.
> 
> When did you want to play a monk/sorcerer???  But then again what combo don't you want to try.
> 
> HM




Deliberation is the word you wanted HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah good - _ "The league is set."_ -SC LoEG

Party:

Kaodi - Character [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]   Knife Master/Mobile Fighter
Mowgli - Character #2  ???/??? ( I still like barbarian[invulnerable rager]/bard[arcane duelist]) or barbarian/magus
 Disposable Hero - Character #3  ranger(skirmisher)/inquisitor of Abadar
Shayuri -  Character [URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=4]#4 [/URL]  Empyreal Sorceror/Monk
 Rhun - Character #5  Cleric of Erastil/???

The RG is here to throw your character into...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325839-hms-rise-runelords-rg.html

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> When did you want to play a monk/sorcerer???  But then again what combo don't you want to try.
> 
> HM




Was waiting for official word you'd started recruiting - didn't want to drive you crazy with PMs 

Just didn't expect the combo of your gen rules (which aren't nearly so crazy as mine usually are) and getting to the party late.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

You weren't even gonna give DH a chance to give me the axe man?

Oh, very well . . .  (Heads off to cogitate over concepts).


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Was waiting for official word you'd started recruiting - didn't want to drive you crazy with PMs
> 
> Just didn't expect the combo of your gen rules (which aren't nearly so crazy as mine usually are) and getting to the party late.





For the record, I think having character portraits started and making characters to fit them is pretty cool, especially with gestalt rules, since you can do just about anything really.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm. Already playing a greatsword wielding girl barbarian that I _really_ like. Already playing a Magus even though I'm not certain I like the class - and I for sure don't like a two-handed weapon Magus as that eliminates a major class feature.

Still thinking . . .


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Hmmm. Already playing a greatsword wielding girl barbarian that I _really_ like. Already playing a Magus even though I'm not certain I like the class - and I for sure don't like a two-handed weapon Magus as that eliminates a major class feature.
> 
> Still thinking . . .




You know, just because she is holding the sword with two hands doesn't make it a greatsword. Maybe it is a bastard sword and she is wielding it two handed to get the extra damage but at she can wield it one handed to use Magus powers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2012)

True. I think I've got something, though. Original F/B finesse build w/ Aldori Dueling sword.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

Theoretically she might make a good wind oracle.

In any case, I am not quite sure what to do with background. I am of the Favoured Son (Tavern Owner) campaign trait, which would make him a friend of Ameiko Kaijitsu. But I am going to be trying to tie something together with Mowgli's character, so it would be good to hear what he is thinking first.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Theoretically she might make a good wind oracle.
> 
> In any case, I am not quite sure what to do with background. I am of the Favoured Son (Tavern Owner) campaign trait, which would make him a friend of Ameiko Kaijitsu. But I am going to be trying to tie something together with Mowgli's character, so it would be good to hear what he is thinking first.




Think you're looking at the wrong Player's Guide . Ameiko is in Jade Regent . . .

I'll likely be going with Giant Slayer. She's an Urban Barbarian, started her life in one of the Shaonti tribes (probably Wind Clan) but when her tribe was destroyed by the Giants she took up with (prostituted herself to? resisted when they tried to force her into prostitution?) a caravan/trader, made it to a town, joined the militia and got his "Fighter base." Learned to read and write, got a rudimentary education, and is now ready to . . . hunt down the giants who killed her tribe?

Will that work for what you're thinking? There are a few places in there our characters could have hooked up.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Think you're looking at the wrong Player's Guide . Ameiko is in Jade Regent . . .





			
				Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide said:
			
		

> Ameiko Kaijitsu: Ex-adventurer and proprietor of the Rusty Dragon inn, rebellious daughter to nobleman Lonjiku Kaijitsu.





			
				Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition Player's Guide said:
			
		

> In addition to the following campaign traits, the Pathfinder RPG Advanced Player’s Guide has a selection of campaign traits from James Jacobs’ “Shadows under Sandpoint” campaign that would also be appropriate for use in this campaign (see page 330 of that book).





			
				Advanced Player's Guide (PRD) said:
			
		

> Tavern Owner: One of the town’s most influential and beloved nobles. Her inn/tavern is the most popular in town, and as one of her friends, you're guaranteed a place to eat and sleep for free. She's got lots of great contacts with merchants as well, and she'll sell any of your loot for you—as a result, you gain an additional 10% over the amount of gp you normally would get from selling off treasure.






Perhaps your character was also a regular at the Rusty Dragon. But having come to Sandpoint from further afield, she does not enjoy quite the same standing with the locals that mine do. So perhaps they have been drinking buddies at least for a while now, and sparring partners as well, if is a fellow dual-wielder. I was originally going to make him Chelaxian, but perhaps if he is at half-Varisian, or  even full Varisian, that would help explain how they are able to get along, sharing that distant kinship.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmmm. I don't have the original Player's Guide, only the Anniversary Edition. I guess I assumed that traits from the original wouldn't be used. I also missed the bit about the Shadows Under Sandpoint - I'll have to give that a look-see as well.

Pretty cool that they used Ameiko in both campaigns.

Drinking buddies/sparring partners works for me. I don't have a name yet, but I'm thinking she'll use an Elven Curve Blade or an Aldori Dueling Sword rather than dual-wielding. She'll be a tall, intimidating Shaonti Wind-Clan barbarian - but in spite of her wiry/muscular build she's an acrobatic, finesse fighter.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm. I have the Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide, but it doesn't list any traits. It has some Varisia-specific feats, but no traits.

Did I download the wrong file?

EDIT - Looked again, found 20th Anniversary Edition. Situation resolved. 

Scholar of the Ancients it is!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys have been very busy since I've been asleep and at work.

Ok so I got the dual axe guy and I'll get him done today asap so we can do some rp.

EDIT: Also had to look up the 'new' player's guide...I'll go with Giant Slayer trait. Do we have someone going with cleric? Also do you want us to post twice in the RG HM?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, "minor"  rework. Koadi mentioned a Wind Oracle, and as I was falling asleep last night that jived in my brain (finally) with the whole Shaonti Wind Clan thing.

I'm looking into Haunted Wind Oracle//Mobile Aldori Swordlord. This is primarily fluff driven at this point - the story was coalescing in my head as I fell asleep and I haven't really looked at the mechanics of it yet.

(Bereft of Clan and Home by the ravaging Giants and harried by the mischievous ghosts of her kin, Jeyan wandered the length and breadth of Varisia in search of any who could train her, mold her into a weapon for the slaying of the Giants who destroyed her world. Or something like that.

She'll end up at the Rusty Dragon, hanging out with Koadi's character and honing her skills.)

I'm off to work on her now. I'll be headed to The Deadlands this afternoon and won't have internet access until I get back tomorrow afternoon, so I'm also trying to catch up on all my games this morning.

I'm fired up! I've wanted to play Runelords pretty much since Pathfinder was first released - thanks for putting it together for us, HM!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> EDIT: Also had to look up the 'new' player's guide...I'll go with Giant Slayer trait. Do we have someone going with cleric? Also do you want us to post twice in the RG HM?




I think  [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] is going to play a Cleric (Hey, Matthew! Good to be in another game with you!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION] - I'm surely open to a more lengthy friendship between our characters than just hanging out for the past few weeks/months if you want. Haven't read the Favored Son trait so I don't know how much leeway you have as far as a history of travel, but Jeyan could easily have been in Sandpoint for a good while now if that makes it easier.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

@HolyMan -Are you planning on revealing the enemies AC and HP so we can post some good fluff for hits and what not?

@Mowgli - I'm open to a more in depth background tie as well. The thoughts behind my character I had is that his home was attacked by giants and now he wonders the countryside killing things that threaten the good folk.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Ok then.Thanks to the both of you.
> 
> Rhun take the above pic to build your character concept. And we'll get some much needed channeling in this adventure.




Do you have any preference for the second class? I'm thinking since Erastil is god of hunters as one of his aspects, so I was thinking of adding Ranger (archery focused) as his second class. But I don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> I think  [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] is going to play a Cleric (Hey, Matthew! Good to be in another game with you!)




Thanks, Mike!


Does anyone have a copy of the Players Guide? I think I had it at one point, but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds good, DH. I don't have Jeyan's personal details hammered out yet - she'll either have to have started young or be older than the 16 or 17 years I originally envisioned for her. Either way, we can have interaction anywhere from never met but our mutual background gives us an instant connection, through having run into each other several times in our travels, to have been traveling companions over the past few years (either in one long stretch or several times for shorter "hook-ups" as a matter of convenience or shared goals).

Working on getting her skills/feats/etc. to match the fluff I've envisioned for her without crippling her ability to survive early levels.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

You can grab the Players Guide as a free download on the Paizo site. Looks like there's one for the original edition and another for the Anniversary edition as well.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> You can grab the Players Guide as a free download on the Paizo site. Looks like there's one for the original edition and another for the Anniversary edition as well.




Thanks!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

@Mowgli - I have him as 24 years old which fits pretty well I think. It could be a little sister and big brother type relationship to explain the age gap if your starting at 16-17. I could make him younger since I had a full beard at 17...but he looks a little older than that.

@Rhun - If HM dosen't care I'm 100% fine with it.

@HolyMan - Just to let you know I plan on using Sawtooth Sabres sir and ditch the axes first chance I get a feat after 1st level.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

I have Wesh listed as 24 for the moment. I think there is plenty of leeway in terms of travelling. The trait says you were born and raised in Sandpoint, not that you spent your entire life there. If Wesh at least somewhere in his early twenties, there would have been plenty of time for him to have gone travelling. In fact, it might even make more sense for you if Wesh and Jeyan met up somewhere closer to the Shoanti lands, ands after they became friends there she followed him back to Sandpoint. For instance, Roderic's Cove, further up the coast of Varisia, is held in sway by Riddleport. My character would probably fit in just fine in a place run by thieves like that, hehehe, and it it relatively close to the Curchain Hills and the Storval Plateau.

[sblock=Mowgli, Different Game]
Also, I am pretty sure it is your turn in Crimson Throne.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello all

Been thinking background here, and while I have a framework for a good, kind of generic one...I'd like more flavor. Looking at the pic, this character seems to be of a kind of exotic origin...she has a very different appearance and style of hair and dress than the others. 

Any idea where she might be from? She doesn't look Varisian or Shoanti...it seems she may be visiting from a different land. But she doesn't look Tian either...though Tian would be an AWESOME place for a magical/celestial monk to be from!

Whuddya think?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> @Rhun - If HM dosen't care I'm 100% fine with it.





Cool.

I will probably take me several days to get a PC put together, since I know I have a pretty busy weekend ahead of me. 

Also, since I pretty much have only the Core Rules and access to the Pathfinder SRD, I won't be doing anything too crazy with my PC.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 13, 2012)

I think she maybe from Osirion.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

My guess is that she could be a Mwangi from Sargava whose family adopted some of the customs and dress of their Chelaxian colonizers.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say Osirion (Land of the Pharaohs). Could also be Katapesh, Qadira, Thuvia (all more or less Middle Eastern flavored) or Mwangi (more African Jungle).


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2012)

I would say between looks, dress, and familiar she would be Osirian.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome, thanks guys. Did a little research and found there's a monestary of Irori (or whatever the monk god is...doing 3 things at once here) in Osirion, so that works perfectly.

Sacrificed some up-front combat bang power for higher skill levels in some central Knowledges (Arcana and History), and to set up for gaining a familiar at 3rd level...which is a bit involved for a sorceror who uses Wis as a primary attribute. 

Sacrifices had to be made, but I think she'll be okay.

The sword is still a bit inexplicable, sadly. Couldn't find a trait that gives a weapon proficiency, and I can't spare a feat yet. Maybe it's just for show? Or maybe I'll find a monk variant that uses swords and doesn't sacrifice stuff that I want...far from finished yet.

Doing equipment now. 180 gold is actually a little hard to spend when you don't use weapons or armor. 

Right now the character is shaping up to be a ranged skirmisher type in combat. High AC and can use 3 different ranged attacks. Jolt, Heavenly Fire (can also heal if you're GOOD), or Magic Missile. In melee she hasn't got any bonus until she picks up weapon finesse, so that'll be avoided for now. 

Damn hard to hit though. Monk AC + Sorceror buffs.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

Tell me about it. 540 gp can be tough to spend when you use multiple weapons, especially thrown ones you may have to leave behind. Fortunately though it is plenty of money to afford a Masterwork Backpack. Every pound counts when you have to keep track.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

Bam! Found something.

Trick is that it's an excerpt from the Advanced Race book, which is not on the list of approved sources. Here's the SRD link:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/races/core-races/human/wanderer-monk-human

The Wanderer monk trades some monk abilities for some extra weapon proficiencies and languages as well as some quasi-bardic inspiration ability and a few other spiffs.

I think it'd work very well for this character, who is traveling the world to chase down ancient knowledge and relics.

Let me know what you think, HM...if it's acceptable or not. If not, no big deal.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2012)

Or you could use the temple sword, like HM suggested.  Monks are proficient, this is listed under the weapon description and they can use it with flurry of blows.  One problem though, its not finessable.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2012)

It's a cool archtype but I'd like to keep the can of worms sealed as it were. You could still be " wander(ing) the world in humility to learn and to share wisdom and  philosophy from their teachers with those they meet, often aiding those  who are in need."

Just no need for the crunch.

The sword also need not stay forever (like DH- and the axes) It may be a temple sword and she uses it to trip more than attack here at lower levels so she can then get out of melee (which you said you wish to avoid).

Or it could just be to beat the DR of zombies. 

Without burning a feat it could be a temple sword or heirloom weapon.

Oh and the cat doesn't need to be a familiar you could just spend the 8gp for a pet, maybe get it awakened later in the game. You do have extra gold. 

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I'm going with the orc double axe if thats alright HM, to start off with that is, I have an idea of how he came across the double axe and sticks with the dual axe idea.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2012)

I've got Jeyanah Asasehn (changed her name slightly to better fit the published naming conventions) all finished up; can't post her yet 'cause I'm still in the Deadlands (posting this from my phone).

I didn't write either of her PC associations into her background other than a brief mention of making 'many friends' in her journeys - we can talk those out OOC and RP them to our hearts content.

Went with Wind Oracle//Mobile Fighter (couldn't use Aldori Swordlord because 1) it shares substituted abilities with MF and 2) it's in the Inner Sea World Guide, not in the list of allowed sources.

Using Elven Curve Blade, and have a modified portrait I'm eager to share . . . (The original picture was still my inspiration, HM )

I'll get her sheet - including background - posted tonight.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2012)

Temple swords look like oversized sickles, with very curved blades. The pic is clearly not a temple sword. 

And she'd be better off just disengaging than trying to trip to avoid melee.

Anyway, I'm not gonna stress over it. Pic doesn't have to be 100% accurate.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm still trying to come up with a name...I have an idea what I want as far as his background and I'll proably be going with orc double axe to start of with some flavor text in his background on how he came across the axe.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2012)

Jenayah's up in the RG - sort of. Didn't have time yet to put her in HM's official format, but there's a decent PDF character sheet attached, and I put her history and a pic up.

Looks like she'll be the "baby" of the lot at 17, but she may be the biggest as well (she's 6' 2" tall and a wiry 175 lbs). She's pretty well traveled - she's been on walkabout for the last three years, so there's plenty of room in her background to have previous acquaintances with Wesh as well as with DH's character (and anyone else's, for that matter).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Jenayah's up in the RG - sort of. Didn't have time yet to put her in HM's official format, but there's a decent PDF character sheet attached, and I put her history and a pic up.




I did see HM's official format...can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I did see HM's official format...can you point me in the right direction?




You could quote Wesh's sheet then change all the info to your character's. Probably the easiest way.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> You could quote Wesh's sheet then change all the info to your character's. Probably the easiest way.




That should work.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe there is a blank version of the same sheet in the first post of my old Yedan's Troubleshooters RG.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been working on my PC, and he is coming along. Should be ready before the end of the week.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Update form me...

I have been reading the adventure and looking into helping everyone who wants to tie in their backgrounds.

The PCs could have just arrived in Sandpoint to attend the Swallowtail Festival, or be locals looking forward to the event.

The game doesn't say they have to start as a group (but it does assume it) - so I can have you all get to know each other after/during the festival should you wish it.

_________________________

I hope characters and checking can be done this week and we get a start about this time next week.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll get my character up and running very soon, proably today.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2012)

*Chase Lockwood*

Chase Lockwood

[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Gestalt Cleric (Erastil) // Ranger
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common 
Deity: Erastil[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 12	(+1) (2 points)
DEX: 14 (+2) (5 points)
CON: 11 (+0) (1 point)
INT: 10 (+0) (0 points)
WIS: 18 (+4) (10 points, +2 racial)
CHA: 12 (+1) (2 points)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 14 = [10+4] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Ranger)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 0 (CON) + 1 (trait)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (WIS)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longsword: +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) // 1d8+1 (S), CRIT 19-20x2
Longbow: +5 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 1 mw // 1d8+1 (P), CRIT 20x3[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Wis
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
- Proficiency w/ all simple and martial Weapons, and with light armor, medium armor, and shields (except 

tower shields)
- Aura (Faint Good)
- Spells
- Channel Energy (1d6, Will Save DC12, 6/day)
- Domains
- Orisons
- Spontaneous Casting
- Favored Enemy: Undead (+2)
- Track (+1)
- Wild Empathy (+2)[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Bonus DM - Alertness
Bonus Human - Improved Channel
1st lvl- Weapon Focus (Longbow)

Traits:
a) Birthmark
b) Resilient
c) [/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 08 = [6 (class) + 0 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -1

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +02    +00    Y  +00   -1   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +01    +00    Y  +00   -1   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+01 =  Diplomacy           +01    +00    Y  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+01 =  Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+05 =  Handle Animal^      +01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+04 =  Heal                +04    +00    Y  +00        WIS
+01 =  Intimidate          +01    +00    Y  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Geography^     +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Nature^        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Religion^      +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+10 =  Perception          +04    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Perform	           +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +04    +00   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Ride                +02    +00    Y  +00   -1   DEX
+10 =  Sense Motive        +04    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+07 =  Stealth             +02    +01   +3  +02   -1   DEX
+08 =  Survival            +04    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Swim                +02    +00    Y  +00   -1   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00    Y  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells & Domains]
Domains:
- Good: Touch of Good (+1), 7/day
- Community: Calming Touch, 7/day

Spells Per Day
- Level 0 (DC14): 3
- Level 1 (DC15): 2 + 1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0 (DC14): Detect Magic, Light, Create Water 
- Level 1 (DC15): Command, Obscuring Mist + Protection from Evil[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

Explorer's Outfit (n/a, n/a)	
Studded Leather (25gp, 20lb)
Composite Longbow, masterwork/+1STR (500gp, 3lb)
Arrows (durable), 40 (40gp, 6lb)
Longsword (15gp, 4lb)	 			
Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
- Blanket (1sp, 1lb)
- Wandermeal Rations, 2 days (2cp, 1lb)
- Flint & Steel (1gp, 0lb)
- Fishhook & Line (2sp, 0lb)
- Flask [water] (3cp, 1lb)
Hunter's Cloak & Boots, masterwork tool: stealth (50gp, 1lb)


Total weight carried: 39.0 lbs.

Wealth: 6gp, 6sp, 5cp


Carrying Capacity:
Light: 43
Medium: 86
Heavy: 130[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 27
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180 lbs.
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Tanned
Appearance: <See Picture> Chase is a ruggedly handsome man in his late twenties, with dark brown hair and 

eyes. He wears his hair short, with well-trimmed beard and mustache. His well-tanned skin is evidence of 

much time spent outdoors, and he has a leanly muscled physique. He generally dresses in well-worn and 

oft-patched clothing of leather and roughspun, dyed in the greens and browns of the woodlands that he 

favors.
Demeanor: Calm, casual.







[/sblock] 

[sblock=Background](In progress)Chase comes from a poor family, who lived on a meager farm near the edge of the woods. 

From a young age, he had to contribute, and learned how to hunt and forage to help keep food on the family 

table.

Chase is an explorer and hunter, taken to wandering the wilderness, and bringing the word of Erastil to 

those that would hear it. He is something of a loner; while he can certainly enjoy the company of others, 

he spends most of his time wandering the forests and hills of the world, away from civilization. Chase is used to having little in the way of money and belongings, but is fully capable of living off of the land.[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes]None yet[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]​


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2012)

Still got a few details to finish on my PC, but he is mostly done.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=Updated Background]Growing up can be tough when your mother played into the stereotypes of an unpopular people. Wesh was left alone with his Chelaxian father at a young age when his Varisian mother caught the wanderlust and departed Sandpoint in search of new and more exciting locales. Most of the other children teased him mercilessly. But he managed to survive due to the friendship of a girl a year younger than himself, Ameiko Kaijitsu, who herself knew the difficulties that came from being associated with "the Other" . 

Eventually, however, he slowly became accepted by his peers, both Varisian and Chelaxian, and by the time he turned twenty he had become one of Sandpoint's most favoured sons. With Ameiko running the Rusty Dragon, he always had a place to drink with friends and tell stories. And he had some stories to tell, for sure: Wesh had travelled with his father, a military man, through much of the Western coastal towns, and they had had their fair share of scrapes. From a young age his father taught him to fight, though the style he eventually settled into was one his father disapproved of as being too flashy and unreliable.

Once he had become older, Wesh sometimes went travelling by himself or with friends. He wondered sometimes if he had inherited the Varisian desire for wandering, but unlike his mother, he always ended up back in Sandpoint. On one of these journeys he was visiting up North, in thieves' ruled Roderic's Cove, when he met a young Shoanti woman who had had a rough run of luck. It took some time, but Wesh managed to build trust between him the woman, named Jenayah, and they became friends after a few weeks. It certainly helped that they both had an appreciation for drink, though Wesh suspected their reasons for drinking were entirely dissimilar. 

Knowing that Jenayah had no home left to return to, Wesh persuaded her to come back to Sandpoint with him. There at least you could trust folk, for the most part, unlike in any place ruled by Riddleport. And though she was a good deal younger than him, Wesh had a feeling she would make a solid companion with whom to undertake some work or adventures, something that had been increasingly on his mind since Ameiko had gone on a few of her own.
[/sblock]

Some of this stuff will require Mowgli to sign off on. In any case, what do we need to get done before we get underway?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks good to me, Kaodi - a solid reason for adventuring together, more than just a casual acquaintance but vague enough we can build on it as we play.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2012)

BTW, I'm good to go whenever - HM hasn't signed off on Jenayah (could be because I STILL haven't got her put in his official character sheet . . .) but I think she's complete.

I'm going to have a busy few days and will have very limited time between now and Saturday afternoon/evening. I'll check in when I can, and should be able to keep up with what's happening - just won't be able to put together much if any time to post myself.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 26, 2012)

First off, sorry for the delay on everything. I haven't had much time this week and I'll get my character up tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2012)

I still haven't 100% finished my PC, but he is about 95+%. Just need another trait and some fluff information.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I had a better weekend than the last one and had time to go over most of the characters.

I am off today (TUE 31st) and after I get back from the DMV I plan to finish all characters and post up anything I find.

And then I think it will be time for an IC and a little RP.

Thanks for the patience I can't wait to get into this very cool AP.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2012)

Guess I'd better get the lead out then!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Guess I'd better get the lead out then!




Me too.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok here's what I have after looking over characters. Please recheck my math as it has never been my strong suit.

*Jeyanah*
- *Class: *maybe list her as a Sky Dancer 1 [Oracle(wind)/Mobile Fighter] the fighter part isn't listed and martial had me looking at battle as your mystery or come up with some other class name
- 150gp unaccounted for. Did you wish to make your chain shirt masterwork?
- have total weight carried at 53lbs. 
- Base Speed should be 35'
- CMB should list +1 under size
- +1 misc modifier not listed under Bluff, actually all positive modifiers aren't listed. +2 Diplomacy, +3 Intimidate, +1 Sense Motive, +1 Perception, +2 Acrobatics
- Feat summary missing; Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Martial Weapon Proficiency-all, and Tower Shield Proficiency
- Feature Summary missing Fighter Bonus Feats
- Need a spot to list using your FC bonus to gain an additional spell

*Wesh*
- *Class:* another combo name needed. Hmmm.... Quickblade? Bravossi(Game of Thrones ref), Reason is if you wish to take a level in another class than it is easier to list - Quickblade 3/Bard 2 etc.
- missing one additional language plus native language which everyone will get for free
- have you at 161gp, 8sp, 3 cp leftover - sure you don't want a potion or two?
- alchemist's fire weigh 1lb each
- AC flatfooted is a little messed up, need to move the total over is all
- Should list your two weapon attack under weapons:
Daggers (melee,TWF): +4/+4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (feat) - 2 (TWF)/ DMG = 1d4+1/1d4 (P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
- Missing one trait (letting everyone start with three)
- add +1 trait bonus to knowledge local
- Alertness not listed under feats (list as DM bonus)
*
Shayuri's nameless character*
- *Class:* Something with an Osirion flair would work here... Ruin Walker, Truthseeker, Dawn Disciple, etc. and then should be listed as your favored class
- Scholar is not from an approved source - but will allow the feat.
- Jolt is a rare cantrip but will allow it (but you have used up almost all your leeway  )
- Still need equipment

*Chase*
- *Class:* I like Forester or maybe Woodsman
- Also you need to take either skirmisher or trapper as a ranger archtype to negate the extra spell casting. And since we don't have anyone in the group with trapfinding, trapper may be a good choice here.
- need to pick nationality and then a native language
- arrows, durable is fan created content but since I allowed Shayuri a little leeway I guess I will allow their use.
- overspent by 100gp; starting gp should be 540 (300 ranger + 240 cleric)- Kudos for the masterwork tools idea I like it.
- flatfoot lists armor as +4 should be +3
- campaign trait ideas - monster hunter or Favored Son Belor Hemlock(town sheriff). Outlander missionary works for the cleric angle and might be a good choice as well.
- under spells and domains add a line for Concentration checks: Should be +5 at the moment

*DH's unnamed character*
- not finished from the look of it

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

IC is up...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/327162-hms-rise-runelords-ic.html

Characters need not be totally finished to start RPing. Please just post up a description and what you are doing wish to do at the festival. 

Please remember that this is open ended and you may take the game wherever you like so long as it your not having some NPC come up and hand you his +3 life stealing blade of destruction I am fine with whatever you wish to post up.

Above all else please always - *Have FUN!* 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2012)

*Jenayah*
- Class: maybe list her as a Sky Dancer 1 [Oracle (Wind)/Mobile Fighter] the fighter part isn't listed and martial had me looking at battle as your mystery or come up with some other class name.
These will be detailed out when I put her in your preferred format - HL generates this sheet and I have little real control over the format.
- 150gp unaccounted for. Did you wish to make your chain shirt masterwork?
Actually, I found 201 GP unaccounted for. I'm going to rework her shopping somewhat - I think I was using average rather than max wealth for each class . . .
- have total weight carried at 53lbs.
I added the weight myself this time rather than depending on HL, and still get 58 lbs. But this will change with my new shopping trip.
- Base Speed should be 35'
Yeah, I'm not sure why the 35' shows up on "In Armor" rather than base. I've put a note in the sheet developer's bug thread so that should be fixed in a later update.
- CMB should list +1 under size
Yep - the sheet doesn't break it out under size because HL counts it as a trait bonus rather than as a size bonus. That section really should have a "Misc" bonus section for such things.
- +1 misc modifier not listed under Bluff, actually all positive modifiers aren't listed. +2 Diplomacy, +3 Intimidate, +1 Sense Motive, +1 Perception, +2 Acrobatics
Hmmm. Thanks for noticing this! I'll add this to my notes for the sheet designer's bug thread. AS with all the other sections, the totals are correct.
- Feat summary missing; Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Martial Weapon Proficiency-all, and Tower Shield Proficiency
That's odd. I'll check my data file to make sure I included these in the archetype. Not a big deal right now given her choices of weapons, but could be in the future!
- Feature Summary missing Fighter Bonus Feats
Not sure why these aren't showing up in the summary. HL gave her the feat but didn't show it in the list of special abilities.
- Need a spot to list using your FC bonus to gain an additional spell
Yeah, the generated sheet doesn't detail out the chosen FC bonus.

A lot of this will be fixed for you when I get her put into your preferred format. I'm going shopping, then I'll get started on the format thing . . .


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe I have made all the changes you required.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Ok here's what I have after looking over characters. Please recheck my math as it has never been my strong suit.
> 
> *Chase*
> - *Class:* I like Forester or maybe Woodsman
> ...




Will get the changes made.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Ok here's what I have after looking over characters. Please recheck my math as it has never been my strong suit.
> 
> *
> Shayuri's nameless character*
> ...




Her name is Khepri, which means 'morning sun.' She is of the Bennet'embare (ben-net em-bar-ay), which sort of means 'daughters of yesterday' though I likely have the Egyptian grammar completely wrong. Fortunately, it's fantasy so I get to make it up and not care. 

The Bennet'Embare are a monastic sect of women living in a sacred mountain in Osirion. They were founded as lorekeepers, but trained a militant order for self defense and, later, for exploration and uncovering new lore. In keeping with their ascetic tradition which was originally to prevent themselves from being attractive targets for bandits and raiders, their militant order are almost entirely monks.

Khepri was born in the sacred mountain, her mother a war refugee who died of infection shortly afterwards. She was raised by the sisters, and joined the militant order; having little natural gift for study. Her gift for magic awakened later in life, as she trained, and incorporated it into the discipline of self-perfection the monks taught her.

Even the sisters of battle are expected to contribute scholastically though, and what Khepri lacked in raw talent, she made up for in steadfast dedication. The sisters knew that tasks given her would be done, perhaps not as quickly as by some, but inevitably. She worked harder than just about anyone, and learned a great deal...as was expected for one of the Daughters. 

In the end, she focused her studies not on the tombs of the ancient god-kings, or the ruins of the old empires in Osirion. Though they were rich subjects, they were also well-explored. Generations had been born, lived, and died studying those places, decyphering their secrets, and plundering their riches. Khepri wished to find something new. Something unique...in a far off land where most of the Daughters lacked the martial training or magical ability to tread safely.

She learned of old Thassilon and was instantly hooked. She poured herself into every book and every record the Daughters had, learning everything she could...and finally set out to see it for herself.

Her first port of call...Sandpoint.

Here's the equipment...to be added to sheet shortly.

Equipment
Money: 35gp 9sp

Explorer's Outfit
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Adventurer's Sash, 20gp, 3lbs
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Compass, 10gp, 1/2lb
Small Steel Mirror, 10gp, 1/2lb
50' silk rope, 10gp, 5lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs

Blank Journal (50 pages), 10gp, 1lb
Pathfinder Chronicle (Dungeoneering), 50gp, 1lb
Ink (3oz), 24gp, -
Inkpens (10), 1gp
Scroll Cases (4), 4gp, 2lbs
Paper (5 sheets), 2gp, -

As for the leeway...I apologize. I was working from the SRD, and didn't pay attention to source. Thank you for allowing it, since it's part of what is letting me make an Intelligence 10 "scholar" who is decent at her job. 

I didn't realize there were such things as rare cantrips, but I don't have a problem changing Jolt to something else. Lightning just fit the 'celestial magic' theme better than acid, I thought.

I'll go over the equipment and check the sources, just to make sure. The SRD updates so frequently, and includes everything from every book...so it's easy to neglect that when using it. 

Hell's bells...right off the bat I found some stuff I can't have. DOH. Okay. I'll remove the Pathfinder Chronicle and the Adventurer's Sash, and find something else to spend 70gp on that's in-theme.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> *Traits:* Pick* three *traits - one of which must be a campaign trait from the Player's Guide




Am I missing something? I don't see any traits in the RotRL player's guide...


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe there are two player's guides.  The original and one for the anniversary version of the adventure path.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2012)

They are at the beginning of the Anniversary Edition RotRL PG. The original PG and the AE PG are _completely_ different documents. The latter is meant as a supplement for the former, I believe.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Great start in the IC everyone. I will advance it along here soon.

As to questions/statements.

Rhun's question seems answered, but also I need you to post your character in the RG.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325839-hms-rise-runelords-rg.html

Great work on the background Shayuri (as always). Is the class name Bennet'Embare?

About the 70gp - 50gp gets you a potion of healing and 20gp gets you a flask of alchemist fire. Or you could get a masterwork tool 55gp maybe a book on aberrations and the effects of time on underground structures (i.e. +2 to Dungenoerring)

Flatfooted AC still off Kaodi

"AC Flatfooted: 16 = 13 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)"

That should be 10 and the total should be 13

After that Wesh is good to go.

Mowgli I think the HL adds the masterwork backpack and the waterproof bag weights twice. I could be wrong but adding up all the items separately gives me 53lbs.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll look at the weight again. Ended up picking up MW chain shirt and a potion of healing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

NP not need yet.

Could you do me a bigger favor and check out my 3 encounter LPF adventure Ogre in the Rushes 

please, please, please

I'll help you along with your conversion to the other sheet format. 

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 2, 2012)

Oops. Not sure what I was thinking there, :\ .


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

As promised...

[sblock=Jeyanah Asasehn]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Sky Dancer [gestalt; Oracle(wind)/Fighter(mobile fighter)]
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common(Taldane), Shoanti, Varisian
Deity: Vanan (The Wind)[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 13
DEX: 16
CON: 10
INT: 12
WIS: 10
CHA: 16[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 14 = [1d10+(1d8/2)=14] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Sky Dancer)
CMB: +3 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB) + 1 (size)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +2 (Sky Dancer) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (Sky Dancer) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +2 = +2 (Sky Dancer) + 0 (WIS)
Speed: 35 ft.
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none
Spell Failure: n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Curved Blade(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG=1d10+1(S), CRIT18-20x2
Cestus(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG=1d4+1(BorP), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG=1d4+1(SorP), CRIT 19-20x2
Handbo(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG=1d6+1(B), CRIT 20x2 Special: trip
Dagger(range): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/DMG=1d4+1(P), CRIT 19-20x2, Range 10'[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Size medium
Speed 30'
Extra feat at 1st level
+1 skill rank per level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Proficiencies:*
-Armor(light)
-Armor(medium)
-Armor(heavy)
-All Simple Weapons
-All Martial Weapons
-Shield Proficiency
-Tower Shield Proficiency
Bonus Fighter Feats

Spellcasting (divine, spontaneous)
Orisons
Mystery; Wind
Oracle Curse: Haunted
*Revelations:*
1st lvl: Touch of Electricity[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
DM Bonus- Persuasive
Human - Totem Spirit - Tamir-Quah (Wind Clan)
1st lvl- Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Elven Curved Blade)
Fighter Bonus: Weapon Finesse

Traits:
a) Fast-Talker(social)
b) Bred for War(Shoanti)(racial)
c) Giant Slayer (campaign)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 6 = [4 (class) + 1 (INT) + 1 (Human)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 0 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -1

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                        Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+08 =  Acrobatics()          +03    +01   +3  +02   -1   DEX
+01 =  Appraise              +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  Bluff                 +03    +01   +3  +01        CHA
+00 =  Climb()               +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+01 =  Craft():_____         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+09 =  Diplomacy()           +03    +01   +3  +02        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^       +03    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+03 =  Disguise              +03    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Escape Artist()       +03    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+02 =  Fly()                 +03    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal()^      +03    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Heal()                +00    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+10 =  Intimidate()          +03    +01   +3  +03        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^          +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering()^ +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering()^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History()^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^           +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^          +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes()^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion()^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^          +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Perception            +00    +00   +0  +01        WIS
+03 =  Perform:_____         +03    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession()^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+02 =  Ride()                +03    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+05 =  Sense Motive()        +00    +01   +3  +01        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^      +03    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft()^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Stealth()             +03    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+00 =  Survival()            +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim()                +01    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^     +03    +00   +0  +00        CHA
_
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Divine, Spontaneous, Charisma based
Caster Level: 1
Concentration: +4

*Spells per Day:*
Orisons: unlimited
1st lvl: 4

*Spells Known:*
Orisons: enhanced diplomacy, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, sotto voce, spark
1st Lvl: shield of faith, burning disarm, cure light wounds[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Travler's Outfit             free   0lb
Chain Shirt, masterwork     250gp  25lb                
Elven Curved Blade           80gp   7lb
Cestus                        5gp   1lb
Handbo                        1gp   2lb
Daggers(x3)                   6gp   3lb
Wrist Sheath, spring loaded   5gp   1lb
-dagger                       2gp   1lb
Masterwork Backpack          50gp   4lb
-bedroll                      1sp   5lb
-flint and steel              1gp   0lb
-lantern, hooded              7gp   2lb
-rations(4 days)              2gp   4lb
-whetstone                    2cp   1lb
-potion of cure light         50gp  0lb
-waterproof bag               5sp  .5lb
--soap                        1cp  .5lb
--charcoal stick              5sp   0lb
--ink(1 vial)                 8gp   0lb
--inkpen                      1sp   0lb
--journal                    10gp   1lb

            Total weight carried:  58lbs
```
Treasure: 1gp, 7sp, 7cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 0 to 58lbs
medium- 59 - 116lbs
heavy- 117 - 175lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 17
Height: 6'-2"
Weight: 175lbs.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Gray
Skin Color: tanned
Appearance: (see picture)
Demeanor: ???[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes] Favored Class Bonus used to gain an additional Orison at 1st level (alternate racial option)[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]

Found the weight - it lists the rations and the daggers as 1lb and I was just adding down the column and not looking over to see the x3 or x4

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2012)

Bennet Embare, yes... The apostrophe might be a bit much. Hm.

Well, anyway, yes. That's the class. Daughter of Yesterday. Or possibly Yesterday Daughter. 

Astonishingly hard to find a good guide to the Egyptian language on the web.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> NP not need yet.
> 
> Could you do me a bigger favor and check out my 3 encounter LPF adventure Ogre in the Rushes
> 
> ...




Thanks, HM! Copied her over to the RG.

I'll look at 'Ogre,' since you were so kind  . . . but be warned, I'm already judging three other adventures, so I'm pretty time limited in terms of reading along .


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got the new players guide, so I'll give it a look. I should have Chase updated by this weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2012)

Alright, I think I've made all the necessary adjustments to my PC. Background still needs a bit of work, but all of the mechanics should be done.


Chase Lockwood

[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Woodsman (Gestalt Cleric (Erastil) // Ranger: Trapper)
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common 
Deity: Erastil[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 13	(+1) (3 points)
DEX: 14 (+2) (5 points)
CON: 10 (+0) (0 points)
INT: 10 (+0) (0 points)
WIS: 18 (+4) (10 points, +2 racial)
CHA: 12 (+1) (2 points)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 14 = [10+4] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Ranger)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 1 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +2 [+4] = +2 (base) + 0 (CON) [+2 vrs Poison/Disease (trait)]
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (WIS)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longsword: +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) // 1d8+1 (S), CRIT 19-20x2
Longbow: +5 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (feat) + 1 mw // 1d8+1 (P), CRIT 20x3[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Wis
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
- Proficiency w/ all simple and martial Weapons, and with light armor, medium armor, and shields (except 

tower shields)
- Aura (Faint Good)
- Spells
- Channel Energy (1d6, Will Save DC12, 6/day)
- Domains
- Orisons
- Spontaneous Casting
- Favored Enemy: Undead (+2)
- Track (+1)
- Wild Empathy (+2)
- Trapfinding (+1)[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Bonus DM - Alertness
Bonus Human - Improved Channel
1st lvl- Weapon Focus (Longbow)

Traits:
a) Birthmark
b) Hagfish Hopeful (+2 to Fort saves vrs Poison & Disease)
c) Rich Parents[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 08 = [6 (class) + 0 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -1

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +02    +00    Y  +00   -2   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Climb               +01    +00    Y  +00   -2   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+01 =  Diplomacy           +01    +00    Y  +00        CHA
+03 =  Disable Device^     +02    +01   +0  +02   -2   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +01    +00   +3  +00        CHA
+04 =  Heal                +04    +00    Y  +00        WIS
+01 =  Intimidate          +01    +00    Y  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Geography^     +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Nature^        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Religion^      +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+10 =  Perception          +04    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Perform	           +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +04    +00   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +02    +00    Y  +00   -2   DEX
+10 =  Sense Motive        +04    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +02    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00    Y  +00        INT
+06 =  Stealth             +02    +01   +3  +02   -2   DEX
+08 =  Survival            +04    +01   +3  +00        WIS
-01 =  Swim                +01    +00    Y  +00   -2   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00    Y  +00        CHA
```

Languages: Common, Varisian[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells & Domains]
Concentration Checks: +5

Domains:
- Good: Touch of Good (+1), 7/day
- Community: Calming Touch, 7/day

Spells Per Day
- Level 0 (DC14): 3
- Level 1 (DC15): 2 + 1

Spells Prepared
- Level 0 (DC14): Detect Magic, Light, Create Water 
- Level 1 (DC15): Command, Obscuring Mist + Protection from Evil[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Explorer's Outfit (n/a, n/a)	
Chain Shirt (100gp, 25lb)
Composite Longbow, masterwork/+1STR (500gp, 3lb)
Arrows (durable), 40 (40gp, 6lb)
Longsword (15gp, 4lb)
Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
Boarding Axe (6gp, 3lb)	 			
Backpack, masterwork (50gp, 4lb)
- Blanket (1sp, 1lb)
- Wandermeal Rations, 2 days (2cp, 1lb)
- Flint & Steel (1gp, 0lb)
- Fishhook & Line (2sp, 0lb)
- Flask [water] (3cp, 1lb)
- Thieves' tools, masterwork (100gp, 2lb)
Hunter's Cloak & Boots, masterwork tool: stealth (50gp, 1lb)


Total weight carried: 53.0 lb (LIGHT)

Starting Wealth: 900gp (Rich Parents trait)
Current Wealth: 35gp, 6sp, 5cp


Carrying Capacity:
Light: 1-58
Medium: 59-116
Heavy: 117-175[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 27
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180 lbs.
Hair Color: Dark Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Tanned
Nationality: Varisian
Appearance: <See Picture> Chase is a ruggedly handsome man in his late twenties, with dark brown hair and
eyes. He wears his hair short, with well-trimmed beard and mustache. His well-tanned skin is evidence of 
much time spent outdoors, and he has a leanly muscled physique. He generally dresses in well-worn and 
oft-patched clothing of leather and roughspun, dyed in the greens and browns of the woodlands that he 
favors. He bears a bow-shaped birthmark on the back of his hand, and he considers it to be the mark of Erastil.
Demeanor: Calm, casual.







[/sblock] 

[sblock=Background](In progress) Chase originally hails from a wealthy family, and at an early age took an interest in hunting and archery. His parents were more than willing to provide him with the best equipment for what they called "his hobby." Chase came to love the woodlands and wilderness, though, and began to spend more and more time in the wilds. This infuriated his parents, who did not believe that such behavior was fitting for one of his station. The dispute devolved into a feud, and Chase took his leave of his family and the city, to dwell in the wilderness which he loved.

It was in the woodlands that Chase came to know Erastil, and began to follow the path of Old Deadeye.


Chase is an explorer and hunter, taken to wandering the wilderness, and bringing the word of Erastil to 
those that would hear it. He is something of a loner; while he can certainly enjoy the company of others, 
he spends most of his time wandering the forests and hills of the world, away from civilization. Chase is used to having little in the way of money and belongings, but is fully capable of living off of the land.[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes]None yet[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

As far as I can tell all characters are ready save Khepri - and here's a little help for you on that Shayuri.

[sblock=Khepri]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human (Garundi)
Class: Bennet Embare [gestalt: Empyreal Sorceror/Monk]
Level: 1
Alignment: ??
Languages: Common, Osiriani, Varisian, Thasslonian
Deity: ??[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]

```
STAT   PTS    START  RACE ADJ  LVL ADJ  MAGIC ADJ  TOTAL
STR:   00      10       +0        0         0       10
DEX:   05      14       +0        0         0       14
CON:   02      12       +0        0         0       12
INT:   00      10       +0        0         0       10
WIS:   10      16       +2        0         0       18
CHA:   03      13       +0        0         0       13
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d8+(1d6/2)=11] + 01 (CON) + 00 (MISC) + 00 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 2 (DEX) + 4 (WIS) + 1 (dodge)
AC Touch: 17 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (WIS) + 1 (dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 10 (armor) + 0 (MISC)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 0 (MISC)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Bennet Embare)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 4 (WIS) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (Bennet Embare) + 1 (CON) + 0 (MISC)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (Bennet Embare) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (MISC)
Will: +6 = +2 (Bennet Embare) + 4 (WIS) + 0 (NISC)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 00%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Unarmed Strike(melee): 
Attack: +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (MISC)
Damage: 1d6+0(B) = +0 (STR) + 0 (MISC); CRIT 20x2
Special: may choose to deal non-letahl dmg at no penalty

Flurry of Blows(melee):
Attack: -1/-1 = +1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) - 2 (TWF)
Damage: 1d6+0/1d6+0(B) = +0 (STR) + 0 (MISC); CRIT 20x2
Special: may choose to deal non-letahl dmg at no penalty; may substitue disarm, trip, and sunder combo manuvers for an unarmed attack[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Wis
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
weapon proficiencies: all simple, plus hand axe, kama, nunchaku, sai, short sword, shuriken, and siangham (and any other weapon labeled as a monk weapon)
AC Bonus
Bonus Feats
- Dodge
Flurry of Blows
Stunning Fist
Unarmed Strike

Eschew Materials
Empyreal Bloodline
- Arcana: Use Wisdom instead of Cha for spellcasting, +2 Religion and Heal
- Spells:
- Feats:
- Powers:
* - Heavenly Fire, +4 rng tch, 1d4+1dmg/heal, 30', 7/day[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
b Scholar (+2 Arcana/History)
h Point Blank Shot
1 Skill Focus: Arcana

Traits:
campaign: Scholar of Ancients (+1 Arcana/History, speak/read/write Thassalonian)
magic: Focused Mind (+2 concentration)
racial: Scholar of Ruins (+1 geography/dungeoneering, dungeoneering class skill)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 06 = [4 (Class) + 0 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 1 (human) + 1 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+02 = Acrobatics()          +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Appraise()            +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+01 = Bluff()               +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Climb()               +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 STR
+00 = Craft():_______       +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+01 = Diplomacy             +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Disable Device^       +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+01 = Disguise              +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+02 = Escape Artist()       +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+02 = Fly()                 +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^        +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+06 = Heal()                +04  +00  +0 +02     WIS
+01 = Intimidate()          +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+10 = Know:Arcana()^        +00  +01  +3 +06     INT
+na = Know:Duneroneering()^ +00  +00  +0 +01     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Geography^       +00  +00  +0 +01     INT
+07 = Know:History()^       +00  +01  +3 +03     INT
+na = Know:Local^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Religion()^      +00  +00  +0 +02     INT
+01 = Linguistics^          +00  +01  +0 +00     INT
+08 = Perception()          +04  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+01 = Perform():________    +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession()^:______  +04  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Ride()                +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+08 = Sense Motive()        +04  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^      +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Spellcraft()^         +00  +01  +3 +00     INT
+02 = Stealth()             +02  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Survival              +04  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Swim()                +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 STR
+na = Use Magic Device()^   +01  +00  +0 +00     CHA
_
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
arcane, spontaneous, Wisdom based
Caster LvL: 1
Concentration: +7

Spellcasting (DC 14+lvl)
0 (unlimited): Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Jolt
1 (4/day): Shield, Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                         Cost       Weight
Explorer's Outfit                 free        0lb
Backpack,                          2gp        2lbs
Bedroll,                           1sp        5lbs
Compass,                          10gp      1/2lb
Small Steel Mirror,               10gp      1/2lb
50' silk rope,                    10gp        5lbs
Waterskin,                         1gp        4lbs

Blank Journal (50 pages),         10gp        1lb
Ink (3oz),                        24gp        0lb
Inkpens (10),                      1gp        0lb
Scroll Cases (4),                  4gp        2lbs
Paper (5 sheets),                  2gp        0lb

                          
                    Total weight carried:    20lbs
```
Total GP spent: 74.1gp

Treasure:
GP: 105
SP: 9
CP: 0
Gems: none

Carrying Capacity:

```
Load        Normal
light:    000-033 lbs
medium:   034-066 lbs
heavy:    067-100 lbs
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: female
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance:
Demeanor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Her name is Khepri, which means 'morning sun.' She is of the Bennet'embare (ben-net em-bar-ay), which sort of means 'daughters of yesterday' though I likely have the Egyptian grammar completely wrong. Fortunately, it's fantasy so I get to make it up and not care.

The Bennet'Embare are a monastic sect of women living in a sacred mountain in Osirion. They were founded as lorekeepers, but trained a militant order for self defense and, later, for exploration and uncovering new lore. In keeping with their ascetic tradition which was originally to prevent themselves from being attractive targets for bandits and raiders, their militant order are almost entirely monks.

Khepri was born in the sacred mountain, her mother a war refugee who died of infection shortly afterwards. She was raised by the sisters, and joined the militant order; having little natural gift for study. Her gift for magic awakened later in life, as she trained, and incorporated it into the discipline of self-perfection the monks taught her.

Even the sisters of battle are expected to contribute scholastically though, and what Khepri lacked in raw talent, she made up for in steadfast dedication. The sisters knew that tasks given her would be done, perhaps not as quickly as by some, but inevitably. She worked harder than just about anyone, and learned a great deal...as was expected for one of the Daughters.

In the end, she focused her studies not on the tombs of the ancient god-kings, or the ruins of the old empires in Osirion. Though they were rich subjects, they were also well-explored. Generations had been born, lived, and died studying those places, decyphering their secrets, and plundering their riches. Khepri wished to find something new. Something unique...in a far off land where most of the Daughters lacked the martial training or magical ability to tread safely.

She learned of old Thassilon and was instantly hooked. She poured herself into every book and every record the Daughters had, learning everything she could...and finally set out to see it for herself.

Her first port of call...Sandpoint.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock][/sblock]


Just need to copy her into the RG and finish a few things. 

Looking to update tonight, but until then I need to call my first alt and see if he will take over for DH (who has vanished).
  @Fenris  - Would you like to take over (and thus make your own version of) the dual axe wielding character?

See you all in the IC.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2012)

Augh!

*conk mai hed*

I can't believe I spaced on that.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2012)

An AWOL already? Too early in the game for that!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Went with Wind Oracle//Mobile Fighter (couldn't use Aldori Swordlord because 1) it shares substituted abilities with MF and 2) it's in the Inner Sea World Guide, not in the list of allowed sources.




Were you looking to get Aldori Dueling Mastery? Since I opened up a small amount of leeway for others I was looking to offer you a newer feat if you were.

*Exotic Dueling Mastery*(combat): Your devotion and grueling training to the use of a weapon not used by the common soldier, gives you added abilities in combat.

Prerequisites: Exotic Weapon Proficiency(chose any light or one-handed exotic slashing weapon), Weapon Focus (with chosen weapon), Weapon Finesse, base attack bonus +4

Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus on Initiative checks as long as you start combat with your chosen weapon in hand. As long as you wield your chosen weapon in one hand, you gain a +2 shield bonus to your AC—if you wield it in two hands, this bonus drops to a +1 shield bonus to AC. Although your weapon inflicts slashing damage, you treat it as if it were also a piercing weapon when determining the effects against your opponent.

Think on it. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

Since Mowgli has his Rulebooks open to the feats sections (Crossbow Mastery  ) Thought I'd give this a bump for him and Fenris

Update tonight - goblin pyros (huzzah!)

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry - was at the lake this weekend; I was following along, but don't usually make IC posts from my phone (it's too frustrating for me). Then forgot that I was up for this game.

*** Blushes and heads over to make an IC post ***


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Sorry - was at the lake this weekend; I was following along, but don't usually make IC posts from my phone (it's too frustrating for me). Then forgot that I was up for this game.




I feel the same way about posting from my tablet. It isn't as bad as a phone, but it certainly isn't as nice as a full keyboard.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

Wasn't bumping for an IC post (but that is good none the less) It was about the question/feat on the dueling sword.



> Were you looking to get Aldori Dueling Mastery? Since I opened up a  small amount of leeway for others I was looking to offer you a newer  feat if you were.
> 
> *Exotic Dueling Mastery*(combat): Your  devotion and grueling training to the use of a weapon not used by the  common soldier, gives you added abilities in combat.
> 
> ...




Sorry for any confusion. I post only short things from my phone as I have to space out things like AoO or HM and then backspace them together as the phone is finicky.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah!

I looked at it, but had pretty well settled the question in my mind during character creation. I was torn between going two handed and dueling sword initially, but once I settled on the curve blade I got her set in my mind with it, so she's good to go as is. Thanks for the thought, though!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Sorry, the actual OOC thread seems to have  dropped off the boards, but I am confused by this initiative. Last I  saw, I had posted for this round, rolling a 20 to hit and doing 2  damage. Then Wesh was up. Then suddenly I'm being ghost-posted? I had no  idea I was even up again.)




NP [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] I think rounds go pretty fast as we only have three players.

I read you weren't felling well and the update for this was next on my list. (Along with Skull & Shackles which I really can't update as well as this.) I figured since she had 7/day of the holy ray and it was ranged touch firing into melee that it was a good bet.

Hope you are feeling better soon.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry gang putting this on hold till after the holidays work and all is kicking me butt.

Happy Holidays

HM


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, HM! Have a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2012)

So long as we DO pick back up . Jeyanah is one of my current favorite characters, and I've wanted to play RotRL since I first heard about it!

Merry Christmas, HM. And to Rhun, Kaodi, Shayuri and DisposableHero!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 20, 2012)

I thank you for the season greetings sir but I have yet been given the nod to rejoin.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------

